# Introduction and advice needed please for intralipids



## Sonneblom (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi

This is my first post on this forum and I am looking for some advice, but first just to introduce myself (hope Im posting in the right place):

DH and I moved to the UK 2 years ago, when I was pregnant with DD1. We had had fertility issues prior to faling pregnant with her (me: stage 3 endo, PCOS, raised insulin, thyroid antibodies. DH: sperm antibodies, lowish morph but high SC). We had not even the faintest hint of a BFP in over a year of TTC, then I had a lap and terrible endo and adhesions removed and I got my first BFP the following month. Unfortunately I m/c at 6 weeks, and had a chemical preg the following month too. We then changed to another clinic who offered intralipids and we got PG with my DD on a natural timed cycle with intralipids. All of that was in South Africa.

We are now TTC#2, but things haven't gone too well. I have had 2 BFP's in the last 10 months, the first one I miscarried at 7 and a half weeks (after seeing a healthy heartbeat a few days earlier), and last month I had a chemical preg. We are desperately not wanting to go through any more heartache and losses and would basically like to find a good clinic and fertility specialist who deals with immune issues (and offers intralipids, which worked for us last time). We are based in Kent, so we could travel in London, or elsewhere in the SE. Does anyone have any recommendations or can point me in the direction for how to start this whole process off? Ive been to see my GP but she doesn't think she can refer me to a fertility clinic with NHS funding, so she has referred me to a gynae instead. 

Basically, at this point all I want is to find someone who will give me a script for intralipids!

TIA.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

I know new life in epsom deal with immunes, I had treatment after my many misc-with steroids, but they do itraplidis there, prices on the site too

Good luck

strawbs xx


----------



## Sonneblom (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I will look into the Epsom clinic.


----------

